
NYT: Chinese and Russian spies routinely eavesdrop on Trump’s iPhone calls - joewee
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/nyt-chinese-and-russian-spies-routinely-eavesdrop-on-trumps-iphone-calls/
======
w_t_payne
These breaches in operational security by GRU assets seem to be happening more
and more frequently.

~~~
smt88
I think it's important to note that this is only known to happen when he uses
his personal iPhone. He has a separate, secure line that he also uses.

For that reason, I don't see evidence in this story itself that breaches are
becoming more frequent. Previous presidents also had secure lines, presumably
because consumer-grade communications have never been secure enough for a
president.

